# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cada loco con su tema.

## pevema

He estado investigando un poquillo por ahí y he podido observar cuales son los temas que más gustan a algunos de los más asiduos al foro. Espero que nadie se moleste por el título del hilo. :Stick Out Tongue: 

El más ilustre - Daños colaterales  Perdiguera  55
Nuestro Félix Rodríguez - Flora y fauna  Reege  160
El gran investigador - ¿Qué será?  Fede  636
EL más chistoso -  Contadme un chiste  F. Lázaro  98
Nuestro astrónomo  Un poco de astronomía  F. Lázaro - 79
Nuestro futuro hombre del tiempo - Radar de lluvias  Embalses al 100% - 172
Súper Alonso - Formula 1  Lújan  132

El número son las aportaciones de cada uno a ese hilo. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> He estado investigando un poquillo por ahí y he podido observar cuales son los temas que más gustan a algunos de los más asiduos al foro. Espero que nadie se moleste por el título del hilo.
> 
> El más ilustre - Daños colaterales  Perdiguera  55
> Nuestro Félix Rodríguez - Flora y fauna  Reege  160
> El gran investigador - ¿Qué será?  Fede  636
> EL más chistoso -  Contadme un chiste  F. Lázaro  98
> Nuestro astrónomo  Un poco de astronomía  F. Lázaro - 79
> Nuestro futuro hombre del tiempo - Radar de lluvias  Embalses al 100% - 172
> Súper Alonso - Formula 1  Lújan  132
> ...


No me he parado a averiguarlo pero estoy de acuerdo al 100 %. Incluso en lo de *Nuestro futuro hombre del tiempo - Radar de lluvias  Embalses al 100%*, en eso sobre todo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> He estado investigando un poquillo por ahí y he podido observar cuales son los temas que más gustan a algunos de los más asiduos al foro. Espero que nadie se moleste por el título del hilo.
> 
> El más ilustre - Daños colaterales – Perdiguera – 55
> Nuestro Félix Rodríguez - Flora y fauna – Reege – 160
> El gran investigador - ¿Qué será? – Fede – 636
> EL más chistoso -  Contadme un chiste – F. Lázaro – 98
> Nuestro astrónomo – Un poco de astronomía – F. Lázaro - 79
> Nuestro futuro hombre del tiempo - Radar de lluvias – Embalses al 100% - 172
> Súper Alonso - Formula 1 – Lújan – 132
> ...


Te han faltado unos pocos:

El más wikipediano: Ben-amar, muchos hilos, múltiples mensajes
El más pesao: Amanda-Higinio-Gedeon, _ex aequo_ con Nirvana (Hilos de Iznájar y de control ment... digo climático
El más aburrido en casa: Embalses al 100% _ex aequo con_ Pevema al currarse cada uno un listado de los más ganadores en el ¿Qué será? uno y en todos los demás hilos el otro.
 :Stick Out Tongue: 


¿Quién se va a molestar? ¿Loco, quién está loco?

(http://elbotindelmundo.blogspot.com/...-mas-loco.html)

(http://www.trucospc.info/fondos-de-p...divertidos.asp)

----------


## pevema

A Ben-Amar como está en todos lados no supe como clasificarlo. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Quizas el gran experto en Iznajar.

----------


## perdiguera

Cómo voy a enfadarme, molestarme o estar loco; ahora que lo de ilustre..... pues como que no, no tengo derecho a ser ilustre.
Lo único que he hecho es aprovecharme de una educación que me fué dada desde pequeño y de un sentido de la obligación y del trabajo que vi al mi alrededor cuando estaba creciendo, en altura e ideas.
De verdad no lo merezco.
Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Amigo Pevema, forofo y amante de Iznajar, nostalgico de Cordobilla, seguidor del Genil pero para nada experto, en nada.
Aprendiz, de todo y de todos, pero gracias

----------


## pevema

Menos modestia, que gracias a ti y algunos mas aprendemos mucho en estos foros.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> EL más chistoso -  Contadme un chiste – F. Lázaro – 98
> Nuestro astrónomo – Un poco de astronomía – F. Lázaro - 79


Yo el más participativo de _Contadme un chiste_?????????????  :Confused:  :EEK!: 




> Te han faltado unos pocos:
> 
> El más wikipediano: Ben-amar, muchos hilos, múltiples mensajes
> *El más pesao: Amanda-Higinio-Gedeon, ex aequo con Nirvana (Hilos de Iznájar y de control ment... digo climático*
> El más aburrido en casa: Embalses al 100% _ex aequo con_ Pevema al currarse cada uno un listado de los más ganadores en el ¿Qué será? uno y en todos los demás hilos el otro.


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , pues sí, sí que faltaban estos, buen apunte Luján  :Wink:

----------


## pevema

> Yo el más participativo de _Contadme un chiste_?????????????


Pues sí, lo que no sé es si es contando chistes o riendote con ellos. :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues sí, lo que no sé es si es contando chistes o riendote con ellos.


Ambas, ambas.
No hay quien se le acerque  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues sí, lo que no sé es si es contando chistes o riendote con ellos.


Yo más bien diría que es la segunda... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Jo, no salgo en la lista  :Frown: 

Igual es que salgo en alguna "tonta"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pevema

Perdón Salut. 
he estado curioseando por ahí y creo que ya encontré tu sitio.

El gran vigilante - El gran hermano os vigila -Salut - 12.  

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  una "tonta"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Salut

* Salut tontuno   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

A este paso vais a hacer que me sonroje... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: .

----------

